# Electrosensibilidad (alergía a las ondas EM).



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Buenas gente, 

Leyendo por el internet me encontré con esto: la electrosensibilidad. 

La electrosensibilidad es una enfermedad (más bien se parece a una alergia para mí) que es provocada por la exposición a campos magnéticos, imagínate que cada vez que te acercas a un celular o una TV (por ej.) sientas dolor de cabeza de cabeza o un sabor metálico en la boca. Estos son algunos de sus síntomas. También puede causar insomnio, nauseas y otras molestias. Incluso hay quienes afirman (sin pruebas) que los campos EM puede afectar el sist. reproductivo.

Según la OMS esto afecta a casi el 3% de la población mundial.

¿Qué harían si un día su médico les dijera: "Debe mantenerse alejado de todos lo que use electricidad"? 


Bueno, saludos.
Después averiguo más.

Fuentes:
http://www.electrosensibilidad.es/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_hypersensitivity
http://sincelular.com/category/varios/page/17/
http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/6549667/Rodeados-de-ondas_2009-_Documental_-ver-online.html
http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/1513477/Las-6-peores-alergias___.html


----------



## HADES (Sep 9, 2010)

mmm es algo curioso e intrigante a la vez!!!


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Sí, ¿te imaginas no poder acercarte al televisor, la radio, los telefonos celulares, las PC incluso del soldador?
O sinó tendrías que estar todo el día envuelto en una malla anti hondas EM.

http://estudiodelhabitat.blogspot.com/2007/05/electrosensibilidad.html

Saludos.

Aquí hay otro ejemplo (en ingles):
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-450995/The-woman-needs-veil-protection-modern-life.html


----------



## HADES (Sep 9, 2010)

jejejej si estaria cañon!!! y no se diga que le pasaria esa persona al estar cerda de una bobina tesla! por otra que seas electronico y que te dejenere esta enfermedad una de dos o te pegas un tiro o terminas como Tony Stark


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> ...te pegas un tiro o terminas como Tony Stark



A mí no me molestaría terminar como él, jaja offtopic: ¿y qué me importa? )


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2010)

Es algo raro, tanto que creo que no han pasado ni un documental al respecto en los medios de divulgación científica normales (Lease TV...). Aunque, pues parece que podría ser verdad, ya que al ser expuestos a ciertos tipos de radiación, podemos tener efectos adversos, solo que en estas personas basta un poco de exposición para poder ser víctimas de los síntomas...
Al menos, eso creo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Pues sí, hay gente que no puede ni estar cerca de una antena wi-fi sin una malla protectora y las paredes de las casas las tienen que tener cubiertas con filtros especiales (alguna clase de tela metálica imagino) para que no entren las señales y ondas EM. 
Acá hay un caso real: http://estudiodelhabitat.blogspot.com/2007/05/electrosensibilidad.html


----------



## electrodan (Sep 9, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Según la OMS esto afecta a casi el 3% de la población mundial.


Es posible, pero se refiere a una encuesta en la que los sujetos respondieron que *creen* que les afectan las ondas electromagnéticas, no que en realidad las ondas electromagnéticas tengan algo que ver con el problema.
Acá copio lo que me pareció mas interesante de http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs296/en/


			
				World Health Organization dijo:
			
		

> Conclusions
> 
> EHS is characterized by a variety of non-specific symptoms that differ from individual to individual. The symptoms are certainly real and can vary widely in their severity. Whatever its cause, EHS can be a disabling problem for the affected individual. EHS has no clear diagnostic criteria and *there is no scientific basis to link EHS symptoms to EMF exposure*. Further, EHS is not a medical diagnosis, nor is it clear that it represents a single medical problem.


"No hay bases científicas para vincular los síntomas de la hipersensibilidad electromagnética con la exposición a campos electromagnéticos".
También hace un tiempo se armó una discusión bastante interesante por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/peligros-celulares-salud-19945/
Saludos.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 10, 2010)

ojo no solo de la electricidad sino de la luz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> ojo no solo de la electricidad sino de la luz!!!!!!!!!



Fotofobia Acaso?


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

No, se refiere a la luz como honda magnética. ¿no es así?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2010)

Pues esa luz a de estar mu *H*onda ¿No? 

Por ahí anda el roba "H"...


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Jajaja, seguro que sí.


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 10, 2010)

Seguro la padecen los Amish o Menonitas.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 10, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Buenas gente,
> 
> Leyendo por el internet me encontré con esto: la electrosensibilidad.
> 
> ...


Eso reafirma la idea de que el cerebro puede actuar como emisor o receptor de las ondas electromagneticas.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

vieron el sindrome de amuchanstein o algo asi??
esas madres que lastiman a sus hijos  para ser el centro de atencion .

y esas que creen tener toda enfermedad que pupula por ahi , o la ultima que vieron en la TV .

y esas miles y miles de pendejas hermosas que estan para ser la felicidad de cualquiera de nosotros pero se sienten gordas y feas (anorexia , bulimia, caprichos , gas en el cerebro) 

el fin muchachos, el cerebro es sensible.............pero tambien falla por oxido


----------

